# Bowfishing Platform



## CNEELY (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking for an aluminum fabricator around the Newnan area that can build me a removable bowfishing platform for my boat.  

Recommendations?


----------



## CC Rider (Feb 23, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## buckmudder (May 23, 2018)

*Bow fishing platform*

Ide also like to find someone to build a removable platform for my boat. Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------

